# type of glue for lazer cut projects



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Just recently began dabbling in lazer cut wood kits and wondering what would be the best glue to use? I know wood glues and white glues will work fine but they take so long to set up so I figure their must be something better out there and hope the good folks on here can show me the light!! What have you used successfully and would recommend for quick setting and good overall performance when gluing these little kits? Thanks in advance...............

Airshot


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I use Original Titebond most of the time for gluing wood. It sets up fairly quick. For speed I use Loctite Super Glue. Sometimes I tack the parts together with Titebond and then a little Loctite will make it solid right away.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, sort of what I had in mind......just wondered if there was a new and wonderfull super fast quick and easy method out there that I was not familiar with.
With all the newer adhesives on the market it appears the old standbys are still the best...


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Some laser cut wood has a bit of a burnt edge. I usually rub it with a 100 grit nail file to rough it up a little. Seems to help the glue stick a little better.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

More and more I have been using super glue GEL for
my models because it sets so quickly. 

Harbor Freight sells packs of the tubes
for only a few dollars. Way cheaper than the real
stuff. But it works as well.

Don


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

The super glue types of glue had me wondering how well they worked on wood, being porous, not sure if they would stick well. Some time back I tried a super glue on wood and after drying the parts came apart at first handling. I understand there are newer products all the time so can I assume these newer "super glues" are better on wood? Thanks again.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I only use the GEL type of super glue.

So far I haven't had any difficulties with
using it on balsa or bass wood.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I worked for a company that built laser cut wood projects for clients. We used Weldbond exclusively for our work. Works just like white glue and sets up quick on wood. It doesn't dry brittle like regular white glue though.

The best part is that if something is wrong with what you did, you just hit it with a heat gun and it becomes pliable again allowing you to separate or re-position your mistake.

Mark.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I use to build fairly large (4 - 6 ft wings) model glider aircraft. These are balsa and basswood structures. The wood parts are glued with super glue which you can find in hobby shops. The super glues come in various thickness to be gap filling if needed. The thicker versions set a little slower but still with in a few minutes.

Dr Bob


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

airshot said:


> Thanks for the reply, sort of what I had in mind......just wondered if there was a new and wonderful *super fast quick and easy method *out there that I was not familiar with.
> With all the newer adhesives on the market it appears the old standbys are still the best...


Since you're looking super fast quick and easy, you can use a glue gun. You can make a small 'dot,' on the inside seam of two walls, which will dry in seconds, then use your regular white glue on the inside seams to make it permanent. This way, you can put 4 walls together quickly, but be sure to square it before the white glue dries.

If you make a mistake with the hot glue, you can remove it after it dries with a few drops of rubbing alcohol on a q-tip.

D.A.


----------

